# What to do with the shake??



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a bunch of shake it is still wet, i wanted to make some cannabutter.  Do i have to dry it first?  or can i use what i have?  If i have to dry it is it ok to bake it and then make the butter?

Thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

you need to let it dry to make butter. drying in the oven will cause the THC to evaporate IMO freeze dry it and making hash is the best thing to.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

i just put it all in a shoe box without a top and tossed it in the frezzer. think it will be fine it i mix it a couple time a day?

Thanks


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

hello ANYONE SOME HELP?


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

I have made canna butter from wet pot....not dry pot.

It was so kick hinney that I prolly wont ever eat pot related food again..till the next time I do.

Check the recipe section here on making canna butter.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

What do you mean it was kick hinney? good or bad? 

Thanks

Did it work or get you sick?


----------



## captain1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Making hash as we speak. Im not into the butter so I stick with hash


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so after some research in the cooking area.  Here is what i came up with...

Cannabutter will often times upset the stomach if there is too much clorophyll( I suck at spelling and am too lazy too download ispell or whatever the ****, sry).  Which happens when you dont dry weed.  So, if i make cannabutter with wet leaves it will work, but it will more than likley make you a little ill?  Correct?

Thanks


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2010)

I prefer to make hash with my trim- and fresh freeze it as others suggest.

Like TCBud said- it's real easy to ingest too much because you don't get high quickly like when you smoke it.  Be careful.

Drying before use is better for making food products IMHO.

Good luck to you.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

what is freeze fresh?

Thanks


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Take it off the plant.
Put it in the freezer.

No drying before freezing.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Jan 3, 2010)

cool thank you so much man.

The stuff is all frozen now what?  

Follow a normal cannabutter recipe?  Any favorites to make the butter?


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 3, 2010)

the way i make by "budder" is. take plant matter and place in a cooking pot. for every 1/4 oz i use one stick of butter. add butter too pot, and add water to cover the bud and butter. simmer for 1 hour on low. stir every 10 minutes. strain, and place in tupperware. lrt cool in fridge for 3 hours, and the "budder" will solidify on top of the water. collect, and use in any dish that calls for butter.


----------



## Old Bud (Jan 30, 2010)

Fresh freezing is the best way to keep your shake if you are intending to make water hash, that is with the bags, etc.


----------

